# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پزشکی . دارو .دندان کدوم طرفدارش بیشتره؟

## a.z.s

سه رشته پزشکی و دندان و دارو رو که توی انتخاب رشته میزنید اولویتتون با کدومه با 1و2و3 مشخص کنید 
یه آماری بشه ببینیم چند چنده
اول خودم :1-پزشکی
2-پزشکی
3-پزشکی

دلیل خاصی هم داشت بگید ممنون میشم

----------


## eli94

1-دارو
2-دارو
3-دارو

----------


## reyhaneh.mre

پزشکی :Yahoo (76): ------>تخصص :پوست و مو و زیبایی:d

----------


## MiNA.77

پزشکی===>چشم

----------


## mtsep

1-دارو
2-دارو
n-دارو
چی دارو 
کجا دارو 
کی دارو.
خخخخخخخ

----------


## a.z.s

خوشم میاد همتون مثل خودم انتخابای متنوعی دارید

----------


## mortezaaial

پزشکی فقط

----------


## artim

استارتر نظر سنجی بذار @hamid1996

----------


## f68

دندون  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):  

با این وضع کنکور 

انشاالله تو خواب  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## a.z.s

> دندون        
> 
> با این وضع کنکور 
> 
> انشاالله تو خواب


به کنکور چه ربطی داره؟؟؟ وقتی همه پایین میزنن

----------


## simin11

پزشکی تخصص داخلی فوق تخصص ریه!

----------


## nurse1997

دندون فقط

----------


## sis413

پزشکی تخصص مغزواعصاب

----------


## a.z.s

> خیلی مشتاقم بدونم بچه کجایی



why :Yahoo (20):

----------


## likeastatue

> why


ی شبهه ای تو ذهنم بوجود اومده  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Black cherry

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط amureza


بچه های سال چهارم پنجم دانشگاه ما بین پنج تا هشت درامد دارن .


میشه بگین چه رشته ای هستن ؟؟_

----------


## Irandokht

پزشكي 
من عاشق كار تحقيقاتي ام دلمم نمي خواد فقط به فك محدود باشم 
زيست براي من خيلي شرينه خيلي وقتي بافت ها و عملكرد دستگاه هارو ياد ميگيرم خودم ذوق ميكنم

----------


## Irandokht

> از بین 700هزار نفر تجربی امسال 702 هزار نفرشون جون میدن واسه پزشکی:/


نه كي گفته شما از رتبه ي ٧٠هزار كشوري به بالا رو كه نگاه ميكنيد ميانگين اختصاصي ها مياد رو ض١٠!
با اين درصد ها جون نميخواد بده درس بخونه سنگين تره! 
يه عده كه از الان به ماز اد هاي پيرا پزشكي فكر ميكنن و

----------


## hamed_habibi

​اونی ک با 400دندون تهران اورده...حتما بومی بوده.....ولی کسی ک اصفهان باشه با 400عمرا ناحیه یک بیاره

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_پزشکی  
فکرنکنم اولویت دیگه ای داشته باشم تا به حال اصلا بهش فکر نکردم ... 

دلیلمم اینه که فکرمیکنم برای پزشکی آفریده شدم ( توهین و نظرات شخصی بی مورد نداشته باشید لطفا )

هرچقدر هم دور از انتظار به نظر برسه ، هدفم « فوق تخصص قلب و عروق » هست و از این مهم تر یک « پزشک» که شرط اولش «انسانیته» ._

----------


## mlt

کمرم رگ به رگ شد


> _پزشکی  
> فکرنکنم اولویت دیگه ای داشته باشم تا به حال اصلا بهش فکر نکردم ... 
> 
> دلیلمم اینه که فکرمیکنم برای پزشکی آفریده شدم ( توهین و نظرات شخصی بی مورد نداشته باشید لطفا )
> 
> هرچقدر هم دور از انتظار به نظر برسه ، هدفم « فوق تخصص قلب و عروق » هست و از این مهم تر یک « پزشک» که شرط اولش «انسانیته» ._

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


کمرم رگ به رگ شد



 به خاطر سرماست_

----------


## mlt

پیش ما گرمه کولر زدیم


> _
> 
> 
>  به خاطر سرماست_

----------


## hmiid.r

پزشکی خیلی دنیای گسترده تریه!!!

یه حس خیلی خیلی خیلی نابی داره وقتی یکی رو درمان میکنی و خوشحاله که از اون وضع راحت شده!!! :Yahoo (65):

----------


## mlt

من دنیا پر پول و کوچک میخوام :Yahoo (20): 


> پزشکی خیلی دنیای گسترده تریه!!!
> 
> یه حس خیلی خیلی خیلی نابی داره وقتی یکی رو درمان میکنی و خوشحاله که از اون وضع راحت شده!!!

----------


## hmiid.r

> من دنیا پر پول و کوچک میخوام


هم خرو میخای هم خرما ! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mlt

پیش ما میگن هم خدا میخوای هم خرما...کلا منطقه ما یه ایالت جدایی هست


> هم خرو میخای هم خرما !

----------


## mehdi9090

جدیدا تایپیک ها چقدر پر محتوا و مفید شده (البته جدید هم نیس خیلی وقته) 
اخه این نظر سنجی میخواد تو دلم موند یه بار یکی تایپیکی بزنه سوال کنکوری جدیدی بپرسه یا در مورد روش مطالعه بحت بشه کلا فقط یه تایپیک خوب هست اونم سوالات زیست شناسی که افتاده اخرا داره با تاریخ می پیونده

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


پیش ما گرمه کولر زدیم


یه دکتر برو ... ببین چی میگه_

----------


## mbt.danial

> سه رشته پزشکی و دندان و دارو رو که توی انتخاب رشته میزنید اولویتتون با کدومه با 1و2و3 مشخص کنید 
> یه آماری بشه ببینیم چند چنده
> اول خودم :1-پزشکی
> 2-پزشکی
> 3-پزشکی
> 
> دلیل خاصی هم داشت بگید ممنون میشم


به عنوان ی دانشجوی پزشکی بگم،اگه علاقه و تعصب خاصی نداری،و اگر ی درصد حتی شک داری بین‌اونا،بزن دندون...
هم درست راحتتره، هم سریعتر ب پول میرسی

----------


## ali.asghar

_تاپیک مال 94 است اون وقت اپ کردن   من خودم اولویتم 1 /پزشکی 2 /داروسازی 3/ دندان پزشکی /_

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (4):  دارو خوبه دیگه تخصص مخصص اینا هم نداره

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> دارو خوبه دیگه تخصص مخصص اینا هم نداره


داروسازی هم یه سری تخصص ها داره که با پزشکی مشترک هستن فکر میکنم

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

به نظر من از لحاظ طرفداری توی ایران ، 1-پزشکی 2- دندان پزشکی 3- داروسازی هست ، ولی از لحاظ سختی دروس و سنگینی راه حساب کنیم که افراد بخوان آسونترین راه رو برن 1-دندان پزشکی 2- داروسازی3-پزشکی ! هست (شخصا هم به پزشکی علاقه دارم) :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Kylie

دندون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## نگارخانم

> سه رشته پزشکی و دندان و دارو رو که توی انتخاب رشته میزنید اولویتتون با کدومه با 1و2و3 مشخص کنید 
> یه آماری بشه ببینیم چند چنده
> اول خودم :1-پزشکی
> 2-پزشکی
> 3-پزشکی
> 
> دلیل خاصی هم داشت بگید ممنون میشم



دندان فقط دندان

----------


## Saeed744

> دندان فقط دندان


افرین :Yahoo (100):

----------


## حامدعاشق

فقط پزشکی  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Neo.Healer

بنظرم پزشکی بیشتر از همه رو بورسه :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## نگارخانم

> افرین


 :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## dr.mostafa77

دندون دیگه این چه سوالیه :Yahoo (99):

----------


## فرزینا

:Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (8): فقط پزشکی سراسری تبریز والسلام

----------


## MYDR

هر سال بستگی داره که چی روی بورس باشه و مغز بچه ها رو با چی پر کنند ! یادکه یه زمانی فقط می گفتن دندون و لاغیر ....

----------


## mlt

الان میگن چی؟


> هر سال بستگی داره که چی روی بورس باشه و مغز بچه ها رو با چی پر کنند ! یادکه یه زمانی فقط می گفتن دندون و لاغیر ....

----------


## Khali

ببین تو کدوم بیشتر میشه ملتو آتیش زد، دقیقا همون رو بورسه

----------


## a.z.s

> دندان فقط دندان


راحت تره پول بیشتری داره تنوع کمتر

----------


## sheidaa23

منم همین طور ولی میترسم تو عمومیش بمونم :Y (403):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## angel

> راحت تره پول بیشتری داره تنوع کمتر


راحت تره ؟ جدی ؟  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Delgir

> راحت تره ؟ جدی ؟


قطعا راحت تره

----------


## SHINER

> راحت تره ؟ جدی ؟


ارع نسبت ب پزشکی خیلی اون تره

----------


## -Sevda-

> راحت تره ؟ جدی ؟


نیست؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Ruby

*دندان از لحاظ درسی و رسیدن به موقعیت شغلی راحتره
اما پزشکی طرفدارش خیلی بیشتره چون توی تخصص خیلیی تنوع داره*

----------


## saeid_NRT

پزشکی، دندون، دارو... کدوم سخت تره؟!
مشکلی که بچه ها دارن اینه خیال میکنن سختی فقط درس خوندنه. اگه فقط درس رو در نظر بگیریم هر سه سختن! هر سه درسای سنگینی دارن. 
ولی معمولا به یه مسئله ای دقت نمیکنین و اون فشار روانی هر کدوم از این هاست! از این دیدگاه میتونم بگم دندون و دارو اپسیلومی از فشارهای روانی پزشکی رو ندارن! 
بذارید یه مثال بزنم... الان تو بیمارستان یکی از مریضا ( که تخت منه) با تنگی نفس بستری شده ( copd داره) این بنده خدا تحت درمان قرار گرفته و ظاهرا حالش خوبه و به خیال خودش به زودی مرخص میشه! ولی یه مشکلی هست تو آزمایشاتش (ct انژیوگرافی) لنفادنوپاتی داره و شکوک به کنسر هستش. حالا ما اینو میدونیم ولی خودش نمیدونه به نظرت چجوری بهش بگیم؟
مثال دیگه پسر ۱۶ ساله داریم با هپاتیت بی و پان سایتوپنی( تمام سلول های خونیش کاهش پیدا کرده از جمله پلاکت هاش) و بزرگی طحال که هی به دلیل خونریزی بستری میشه ولی هر چی پلاکت بزنیم بهش چون طحالش بزرگه همه رو میخوره! طحالشو نمیشه خارج کرد. ینی خارج کنی بازم احتمال مرگ داره خارج نکنی بازم احتمال مرگ داره! 
دختر ۲۲ ساله مورد ثابت شده لوپوس هست. یه دختر خوشگل و بامزه ایه.  به دلیل حمله این هشت پا( لوپوس) کلیه شو از دست داده و احتمال داره تا اخر عمرش دیالیز بشه ممکنه بچه دار نشه هیچ وقت. ممکنه اوضای خوبی تو اینده نداشته باشه (اینجا نمیشه مطرح کرد) این هشت پا هر لحظه ممکنه یه بلای حدید سر این دختر بیاره. 
ایا دیدن این موارد فشار روانی نداره؟ کدوم یکی از رشته ( هر رشته ای که به نظرت میرسه) اینقدر آزار دهنده هست و روح ادم رو سمباده میکشه؟ 
صدای اه و ناله مرضا که شبا تو مغزت میچرخن. پیرمردی مه میرم ازش شرح حال بگیرم و اوضاش خوب نیس نمیتونه حرف خوب حرف بزنه ولی دستتو میگیره فشار میده. پیرزنی که موقع گرفتن فشارش چنگ مینداخت به روپوشم... 
عادت میکنید ولی سخته و راحت نیست... اینا رو نگفتم مه بترسونمتون. در مقابل همه اینا مریضای زیادیم داریم که هر وقت میریم بالا سرش کلی دعامون میکنه و میگه اول خدا بعد شما به دادم میرسید. خیلی شیرینه...
فقط خاستم یه مختصری از شرایطی که اغلب در نظر نمیگیرید و براتون غریبه رو بگم. پزشکی فقط درس خوندنش نیس.. جون بیمارا در میونه و اگه واستون ارزشی ندارن بهتره نیاید این رشته.

----------


## angel

> قطعا راحت تره


من نمیدونم شما رشتتون چیه اما منم همین فکرو میکردم و الان ک ترم 8 ام دارم کاملا متوجه سختیای کار بعد از اتمام تحصیل نسبت به دو رشته پزشکی و دارو میشم

----------


## angel

> ارع نسبت ب پزشکی خیلی اون تره


بستگی داره از چ جنبه ای بهش نگا کنی

----------


## angel

> نیست؟


اونطور ک انتظارشو داری نه

----------


## bbehzad

> اونطور ک انتظارشو داری نه


به به خانم دکتر مریم.قطعا اسونتر نیست.علوم پایه رو دادی راحت شدیا.

----------


## its.powergirl

> من نمیدونم شما رشتتون چیه اما منم همین فکرو میکردم و الان ک ترم 8 ام دارم کاملا متوجه سختیای کار بعد از اتمام تحصیل نسبت به دو رشته پزشکی و دارو میشم


اگه برگردین عقب بازم دندون رو انتخاب می کنین؟

----------


## bbehzad

> پزشکی، دندون، دارو... کدوم سخت تره؟!
> مشکلی که بچه ها دارن اینه خیال میکنن سختی فقط درس خوندنه. اگه فقط درس رو در نظر بگیریم هر سه سختن! هر سه درسای سنگینی دارن. 
> ولی معمولا به یه مسئله ای دقت نمیکنین و اون فشار روانی هر کدوم از این هاست! از این دیدگاه میتونم بگم دندون و دارو اپسیلومی از فشارهای روانی پزشکی رو ندارن! 
> بذارید یه مثال بزنم... الان تو بیمارستان یکی از مریضا ( که تخت منه) با تنگی نفس بستری شده ( copd داره) این بنده خدا تحت درمان قرار گرفته و ظاهرا حالش خوبه و به خیال خودش به زودی مرخص میشه! ولی یه مشکلی هست تو آزمایشاتش (ct انژیوگرافی) لنفادنوپاتی داره و شکوک به کنسر هستش. حالا ما اینو میدونیم ولی خودش نمیدونه به نظرت چجوری بهش بگیم؟
> مثال دیگه پسر ۱۶ ساله داریم با هپاتیت بی و پان سایتوپنی( تمام سلول های خونیش کاهش پیدا کرده از جمله پلاکت هاش) و بزرگی طحال که هی به دلیل خونریزی بستری میشه ولی هر چی پلاکت بزنیم بهش چون طحالش بزرگه همه رو میخوره! طحالشو نمیشه خارج کرد. ینی خارج کنی بازم احتمال مرگ داره خارج نکنی بازم احتمال مرگ داره! 
> دختر ۲۲ ساله مورد ثابت شده لوپوس هست. یه دختر خوشگل و بامزه ایه.  به دلیل حمله این هشت پا( لوپوس) کلیه شو از دست داده و احتمال داره تا اخر عمرش دیالیز بشه ممکنه بچه دار نشه هیچ وقت. ممکنه اوضای خوبی تو اینده نداشته باشه (اینجا نمیشه مطرح کرد) این هشت پا هر لحظه ممکنه یه بلای حدید سر این دختر بیاره. 
> ایا دیدن این موارد فشار روانی نداره؟ کدوم یکی از رشته ( هر رشته ای که به نظرت میرسه) اینقدر آزار دهنده هست و روح ادم رو سمباده میکشه؟ 
> صدای اه و ناله مرضا که شبا تو مغزت میچرخن. پیرمردی مه میرم ازش شرح حال بگیرم و اوضاش خوب نیس نمیتونه حرف خوب حرف بزنه ولی دستتو میگیره فشار میده. پیرزنی که موقع گرفتن فشارش چنگ مینداخت به روپوشم... 
> عادت میکنید ولی سخته و راحت نیست... اینا رو نگفتم مه بترسونمتون. در مقابل همه اینا مریضای زیادیم داریم که هر وقت میریم بالا سرش کلی دعامون میکنه و میگه اول خدا بعد شما به دادم میرسید. خیلی شیرینه...
> فقط خاستم یه مختصری از شرایطی که اغلب در نظر نمیگیرید و براتون غریبه رو بگم. پزشکی فقط درس خوندنش نیس.. جون بیمارا در میونه و اگه واستون ارزشی ندارن بهتره نیاید این رشته.


ازهمه بدتر شیفت شبو بگو. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## angel

> به به خانم دکتر مریم.قطعا اسونتر نیست.علوم پایه رو دادی راحت شدیا.


سلام حال شما. اره دیگه دوسالی میشه دادم علوم پایه رو  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## angel

> اگه برگردین عقب بازم دندون رو انتخاب می کنین؟


اگه برگردم عقب یا بازم میرم دندون یا کلا میرم رشته ریاضی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Delgir

> من نمیدونم شما رشتتون چیه اما منم همین فکرو میکردم و الان ک ترم 8 ام دارم کاملا متوجه سختیای کار بعد از اتمام تحصیل نسبت به دو رشته پزشکی و دارو میشم


منم میتونم بگم رشتم از همه سخت تر هست هزار تا دلیلم براش بیارم ولی با انصاف که نگاه کنی با توجه به حجم درس ها و کاری که در آینده انجام میدن به نسبت راحت تره چیزی حتی خود ترم بالاییشونم اذعان دارن ولی میگم بازم هر رشته ای  سختی های خاص خودشو داره

----------


## Len

مهم علاقه س

----------


## Zahra77

دندون 
دارو 
علاقه خودم

----------


## mojtabamessi

الان وقت این چیزا نیست باشه برای بعد کنکور

----------

